# Percentage of concieving on 1st Cycle of Clomid ?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone no what the chances are of actually concieving on the 1st cycle of Clomid?
I'm only curious as im probably starting it next week (if don't get AF at the weekend).
Just wondered if anyone knew or had heard of ladies getting caught on the first go??  

Good Luck to you all for 2006.  Jo xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Jo,

I don't really like to post this information as it makes me feel quite insenstive but:

I conceived on my 1st course of clomid with my son

I conceived on my 2nd course of clomid with this current pregnancy.

I need to add that I was on 1500mg of metformin too and had been for 3 months before each BFP.

Good luck with your treatment and hope you enjoy similiar success. Good luck to everyone else too, clomid and metformin do work so stick with it.

S xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

As far as I'm aware there is no statistical evidence/research regards how quickly conception occurs on clomid...

However, these links may interest you...

There is already a "pinned post" at the top of this board for successes on clomid....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html

I also asked this question when I first started on clomid & here's the link to that post...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30065.0.html

Good luck & hopefully we'll get to meet up again & next time will be waddling around with big fat bellies   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi,
i was very excited and felt sure i would concieve on my first go.It is very hard when you've had scans and blood tests that showed you ovulated and you know you're had sex.... and then you get a peroid! Please don't get your hopes up remember that clomid only increases your chances each month to a normal couple without fertility problems conceieving which is about 1 in 4.

Although i hope it does work for you this month, hun. Just trying to save you some heartache.


Love Candle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I conceived on my first go and with DH's lazy swimmers too sadly 'our' little bean not ready for us yet and I had an early m/c but hey I am sure we will get there.

Good luck for you hun.....


Sarah


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all replying.

I won't get my hopes up, I was just curious really. Although, it is good to hear that it does happen on the first go  
I hope i'm not being dippy but what is the Metformin for? is that if you have PCOS? I do ovulate occassionally, but its a bit hit and miss - probably cos of the endo and cysts ive had - or old age  

Thanks again it really does boost me up knowing it can happen anyway  
Minxy - thanks for the links and yes, hope 2 cu u soon (with big bellies!) not from overeating at Xmas though  
Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep, there is actually only a 20% chance (1 in 5 !!) of conceiving each month  

take care hun
Natasha


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Jo,

I took metformin because I have PCOS - apparantly it helps you ovulate for some reason and can help you lose weight if this is also an issue.

Good luck everyone   

S xxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just saw this posting, I fell pg on my first course of clomid, wishing you lots and lots of luck    

Niki x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Niki and everyone else.

Good 2 know!!  Well, AF arrived today so I will be starting Clomid 2moro - so soon see what happens next!! YIKES!!

Jo x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jo ...good luck with your first round of those  . Took my first one tonight round two here we come!
Hope you don't get too many s/e
Gossips.xx


----------



## kazaa (Dec 29, 2005)

I know this isnt the answer you were looking for but i got pg on my 6th cycle of clomid after trying for 22 mths, currently on 3rd cycle ttc no2.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

I concieved on my first cycle of clomid

wishing you lots of look and  

love

Donnax


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi,

saw  some facts and figures in a book today. That says by 6mths of being on clomid your chance of conceieving is 50% and with each month rises very gradually so thought i'd update this thread

Love 
Candle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Candle...thanks for the info...
...just out of curiosity, what are those figures based on ie...someone who's never ovulated before clomid & it helped to kickstart ovulation, someone who ovulated sporadically but clomid helped regulate ovulation or for others (like me) who ovulate no problem naturally but took clomid to boost (release more eggs)  Interested in any facts/figures...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

I've stupidly taken it back to the libarary now.But what it was saying was no fertility treatment can improve what would happen naturally but for the normal couple their chance of conceiving improves with each month for example out of 100 couples trying to conceive 85 will have by the end of the year. for those of us with problems clomid will make 80% ovulate and then by six months 50% of these pts are likely to conceieve.I think its talking about people who take clomid to enable ovulation, or regulate cyles. 
Sorry abit vague put it on here as most postive thing i've read. Zita West haas said in her book if clomid is going to work you are most likely to conceive on clomid in the first 3 cyles but again she hasn't based this on anything and i  therefore find Zita West's comment unhelpful !!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmm - thought I'd put my two penneth worth in on Zita West.

I saw her on This Morning once claiming that girls who wear thongs have decreased fertility - that's me in big granny knicks for life then!

welcome to the clomid chicks forum by the way!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

actually sounds like something I read while ago...its along the same lines as there being a 20% (1 in 5) chance of conception each month (for couples with no fertility issues)
...if taking clomid & ovulate naturally then chances of conception can apparently be be increased (according to our consultant) cos of possible increase of eggs released...I released 2 or 3 eggs every month but still nothing...personally think its difficult to give accurate stats eg consultant told me that someone of my age has 30% chance of positive IVF first go...sounds good but is it really that accurate 

It does help though to read some positive articles...will try to remember where I read similar & see if its the same...

take care
Natasha


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

if it helps i sure the book was called postive options(or could be outcomes) for pcos, and the zita west comment is in so you want a baby...,another thing i read in Natural fertility can't remember author but can check as i have it still on loan. Is that you are more likely to conceive a girl on clomid but there was no other info saying why they thought this and what they based it on so have disregarded it as i can't see how they can say this. Actually the postive options for pcos is the most info i have found on clomid and it was only written last year so quite up to date. Has anyone else found any good info. Have just got another book out so will telll you if find out anything interesting


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

not sure about the more likely to conceive girl on clomid either...seems a bit of a sweeping statement considering its the sperm that determines sex....female sperm live longer but are slower swimmers, male sperm are quicker but also die off quicker...


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

I concieved after 3mths on clomid then miscarried twins at 10wks. I then started again and in month 2 a chemical pregnancy. So since then have taken it 6mths and nothing. They say if you have not received in the first 4 cycles you are unlikely to, I dont really understand that because if it makes you ovulate each month then surly each month after the 4mths you still have the same chance of conceiving if you know what I mean.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your helful replies,

I have also read that if you havent concieved on Clomid after 6 cycles then you wont!? That was Prof Winston book - Now he is a clever guy I reckon  

I'd love a girl, read somewhere you should go for it a few days before ovulation to get more chance of a girl?!

Well, its all been v encouraging. Thanks. Just have to wait and see now    
Love to you all.

Jo xx


----------

